# Paper Plans and Templates



## HickTick (Jan 25, 2021)

OK , I bought a set of paper plans and I went to my local Wood store so blessed to have one about a mile up the street . He has a sawmill , Kiln , A big building full of choice wood / slabs , so I bought a slab of cherry and he tells me I need to transfer my paper plans on to some MDF ??? plywood so I will have a set of templates for my stools . 
Now I dont know anything about this plywood , On HD they show MDF 1/2 inch 4x8 sheets and 3/4 sheets , Tell me what to get /// My last project I made templates out of cardboard 
and I want to do better . thanks Rick


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

hey Rick, he may have been thinking that the MDF or plywood would be used for templates for a hand-held router and bearing pattern bits to follow. which makes sense if you are going to make multiple copies of the same piece.
if you are skilled enough to use a band saw or jig saw to cut them out free-hand, cardboard is good enough. (it just comes down to your skill sets and the way you like doing things).
when I used paper plans, I just trace the info right onto the wood using carbon paper (or Saral graphite paper).
you have any photos of your new projects ??


----------



## HickTick (Jan 25, 2021)

So is MDF what I need to make some permanent templates ??/ Never used it before , Do I need the 1/2 inch thick or the 3/4 ??? I will have to download an app for all my project photos are on a tablet .


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Rick - look at some videos on *YouTube about MDF templates*.
I use 1/4" and run some epoxy around the edges to make them hard. they will last for years.
I think the thickness depends on the bits used. to me, 3/4" thick is way overkill and heavy.
plywood will work just as good - templates are a personal item - people have their favorites depending on how often they are used.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I use 1/2 normally ......


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

half inch. Rough cut outside the pattern with a band saw or even a jig saw, then refine the cut and smooth to the pattern line with a sander. Half inch gives a little more lee-way than the quarter inch.


----------



## HickTick (Jan 25, 2021)

Thank all of you , I can get a 4/8 sheet from HD for about $50 bucks


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Hick - be sure to come back with some photos of your projects when you get going on them - and your templates too.


----------



## RiovistaAndy (Feb 20, 2019)

HickTick said:


> OK , I bought a set of paper plans and I went to my local Wood store so blessed to have one about a mile up the street . He has a sawmill , Kiln , A big building full of choice wood / slabs , so I bought a slab of cherry and he tells me I need to transfer my paper plans on to some MDF ??? plywood so I will have a set of templates for my stools .
> Now I dont know anything about this plywood , On HD they show MDF 1/2 inch 4x8 sheets and 3/4 sheets , Tell me what to get /// My last project I made templates out of cardboard
> and I want to do better . thanks Rick


My suggestion is 1/8 or 3/26" Door skin. It's cheaper than thin MDF. Or like I do and use very stiff artist card stock. This you can find at Michael's or Hobby Lobby. By using card stock you can lightly score the reverse side with a utility knife and fold it up for storage.


----------

